# FTSE100 Futures Amibroker symbol



## nielsend (6 April 2010)

Can someone please tell me what the Amibroker symbol is for the FTSE100 Index Futures contract (current) using eSignal feed.


----------



## nielsend (7 April 2010)

Found it: 
z m0-eei


----------

